# Table Saw, Dewalt DW744x vs Ridgid R4510



## Cramalot (May 30, 2011)

:confused1:Want to buy a new TS. Been using a cheap Craftsman for 5 years. Space is a premium. Leaning to one of these two. Want a decent fence. That is the worst thing about my current cheap saw. Like the compact size and rack & pinion fence of the Dewalt (2011 model uses different parts for the gears than previous type for the fence). Like the table size, T slot miter track, 3 1/2 cut, and heft of the Ridgid. Appreciate your comments.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

If you done your research and weighed the pro and cons for that style of saw Vs a belt driven model already and are certain that's what you want... I think I'm thinking of the correct models!

Having used both, I'd have to say it's really a toss up. They both have some pro's and cons. I think you'll find there is a bit more attention to detail on the dewalt but I find the geared fence (every model I've played with) to be cumbersome and annoying. With the rigid there i prefer the fence but there is less attention to detail despite being overall a lil more substantial of a saw. 

Granted they both have optional features I think you'll find that the only way to make that decision is to actually put hands on each and play with them. Keep in mind though display models are pretty often in bad shape and not properly assembled...

Good luck!

BTW, I own neither. My bro has the dewalt and father-in-law the rigid. I'm perfectly happy with my grizz 1022z I hung a 2.5 hp motor off the back of and added a unifence to...

~tom


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Cramalot said:


> :confused1:Want to buy a new TS. Been using a cheap Craftsman for 5 years. Space is a premium. Leaning to one of these two. Want a decent fence. That is the worst thing about my current cheap saw. Like the compact size and rack & pinion fence of the Dewalt (2011 model uses different parts for the gears than previous type for the fence). Like the table size, T slot miter track, 3 1/2 cut, and heft of the Ridgid. Appreciate your comments.


I own the Ridgid, and did a review of it, along with describing some modifications (modifications that would benefit just about any jobsite saw) I did to the thing almost immediately after the purchase, on this site at:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/fine-table-saw-made-even-better-some-mods-24644/

Admittedly, it is possible that similar mods could also be done to the DeWalt.

Anyway, I would opt for the Ridgid for maybe three reasons. 

First, it comes with a very good set-up stand. (The left outrigger of the stand can actually serve as a left-support section for the table serface; helpful with cutting large panels.) The DeWalt stand is just not as slick, and only the Bosch 4100 has a stand that is as good. Second, it has a terrific fence that most would say is superior to that of the DeWalt. (It is definitely superior to that of the Bosch.)Third, it comes with a riving knife, although maybe the DeWalt has this now, too. The compact size (table size, and this relates to the length of the fence, which is also important) of the DeWalt that you mention would be considered a disadvantage by most woodworkers.

The Ridgid is also prettier, although one man's pretty is another man's garish.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## timb329 (Mar 17, 2015)

I was going to post the exact same question today! My workspace is very small. I really like the Dewalt. Thanks!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

However the 744 is discontinued......and is being replaced. I might recommend looking at the 749 as it's the only portable saw I know with a 32 inch rip capacity.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I have the 7480 with a 24" rip. When I bought mine the 7490 wasnt out yet. Their whole jobsite line up is nice but pretty much the same aside from rip capacity and slight variances in motor speeds.

Im without a doubt biased towards Dewalt because Im absolutely in love with the rack and pinion fence design. Its top notch and aside from the extra room left to right that it would take up Im still wondering why this isnt on all TS's. It may be their patent hasnt run out IDK.


Anyhow I love mine so I would recommend it. The Rigid Ive seen in stores and looks decent. I like the larger table and outfeed supports but Im really hung up on Dewalts fence design.


----------

